# [semiOT] Ho un grosso problema...

## stefanonafets

Allora, vi spiego in 2 parole la situazione.

Per installare la mia Gentoo su un raid0 hardware con chip hpt374 sto provando a fare un work-around, facendo l'installazione da un terzo hd connesso alla ide della mobo con su installata una redhat (7.3), che supporta perfettamente il controller.

Il problema è il seguente, dopo lo stage 2 mi trovo a dover scaricare il kernel, quindi:

# emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Tutto ok, se non che quando ha finito di scaricare e pathcare i sorgenti mi da il seguente errore (abbastanza inquietante a dire il vero):

```
Message from syslogd@ServerOne at Tue Mar 4 20:18:55 2003 ...

ServerOne kernel: journal-601, buffer failed
```

Inquietante, no?

Ma che vuol dire?

E che devo fare?

Vi prego, non ditemi che devo formattare tutto, nn tanto per dover reinstallare la RedHat (ci metto 5 min), ma perchè non ho proprio voglia di rifarmi il bootstrap...

----------

## m.mascherpa

L'errore è effettivamente abbastanza criptico...

Quello che ti posso dire è che se il tuo controller è supportato solo

dal kernel redhat significa che il driver è fornito tramite un modulo

binario compilato per uno dei kernel RedHat; ti dico così perchè ho

passato una serata con un problema analogo cercando di installare

una slackware.

L'unica cosa che puoi fare per far funzionare il tuo controller è di

installare un kernel RedHat di quelli che hanno il modulo che ti serve

e usare quello. E' tristissimo dover utilizzare un kernel binario già

compilato, ma finchè le aziende non rilasceranno i sorgenti dei loro

driver per Linux, saremmo costretti ad accontentarci.  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, il problema nn è il controller, la HighPoint fornisce oltre ai vari disket driver per varie distro anche un trallbar contenente i sorgenti da compilare per il kernel che vuoi.

Da spiegare il problema che ho col controller è difficile, ma mo risolvo aggiungendo un hd sulla ide della mobo, così l'array nn sarà piu la root del sistema.

Però mi girano le pa**e (sono abituato ad auto-censurarmi, nn so xchè) per quel problema strano...

Vabbè, fs niente!

----------

## m.mascherpa

capirai l'errore quando sarà già troppo tardi...

tipico.  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> capirai l'errore quando sarà già troppo tardi...
> 
> tipico. 

 

E' soprattutto questo che mi fa triturare le ba**e...

 :Very Happy: 

Cmq nn capisco i centri commerciali...

Sono andato oggi per acquistare l'hd da aggiungere...

Chiamo il commesso e gli faccio:" Scusa, quanto costa quell'hd maxtor da 80Gb?"

E lui :"Oggi 165 yuri ma se passi domani te lo do a 115..."

Bo???

(era ovviamente Off Topic...)

----------

